# "PET" peeve about how ppl talk about hedgie



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone else hate it and have to correct people if someone calls their hedgie an "IT". Like my big bro's math tutor wuz like "What do u feed it?" I then said "feed her..." then answered the question. Anyone feel the same way?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: "PET" peeve about how ppl talk abput hedgie*

that doesn't bother me as bad as when someone calls her a rat. the sex is not noticible to someone that doesn't know what to look for, so it don't bother me if they call her an it their first time.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: "PET" peeve about how ppl talk abput hedgie*

I guess. I think intead of calling a hedgie an it, they should ask if the hedgie is a boy or girl.
As for rat, the only time she was called it was when someone was making fun of her, so i didn't let it get to me. (my brothers tennis coach can be brutally honest about his opinions)

ooh. typo in title. could a mod make that "about"? the p is right next to the o on the keyboard.

And i just though, Even when someone learns the gender, days later, they may call the hedgie an "it". They are people too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: "PET" peeve about how ppl talk abput hedgie*

It's not just hedgehogs that get called "it". People do it with cats, ferrets, and any animal. Usually it is people that are not animal people. Just consider the source and don't let it bother you.

I changed the title.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the title change.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I say it when I don't know if it's a boy or girl. After finding out, I usually go with the correct gender. I did that on my website in several places because it's really awkward to say he/she sentence after sentence. I actually thought about putting a "Sorry about the it...I don't know if you have a boy or girl and he/she is so awkward!" but I haven't yet.
It's worse when people do that with babies, in my opinion. The kid can be wearing pink and have bows all over the place and people will still be like "Awww it's so cute!"


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

If i'm not sure of a gender, whether it is baby or pet, i say something like "That babie is cute." or "Is the hedgehog eating well?". You get the idea. No "IT", or gender assumption.


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

Oscar huffed at my girlfriend the other day, and she called it a stupid rodent.
So I gave her a sort of lecture on the order, class, and family that hedgehogs belong to opposed to a rodent which is in the order of rodentia.

At the end, I felt proud, until I saw her sarcastic facial expression followed by an even more sarcastic "Sooooooorry...". :lol: 
I soon after appologized :roll:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

ur girlfriend better be hot. calling your beloved pet a stupid rodent! I would dump her if I were u unless she is smokin'


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

oh god i meant smokin hot. not cigarettes (or pot). i'm not for drugs. lol.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

My freaking family calls Bella a "porky pine" everytime they see her. It infuriates me but I think that's half the reason they say it. And for the record, I know I misspelled porcupine in my first sentence - but that's exactly how they pronounce it so I wanted to emphasize that.


----------

